# ما رأيك فى الصداقة بين الجنسين؟



## ++menooo++ (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*شوفت فى موقع اسقفيه الشباب سؤال بياخدوا فيه رأي الزوار قولت انقلهولكم هنا*
*و انا عامل استفتاء عايزيين نشوف رأى الأغلبيه*


*ما رأيك فى الصداقة بين الجنسين؟* 
زيها زى الصداقة بين الجنس الواحد
لاتصلح لأنها تنقلب الى ارتباط عاطفى
غير مقبولة اجتماعيا
ًُُُتساعد على ان يتعرف كل جنس على طباع الجنس اللآخر
تجعل الفرد سوى نفسيا


----------



## ++menooo++ (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*حتى الان انا الوحيد اللى شاركت فى الاستبيان ياريت الهتمام يا شباب ده موضوع مهم*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا من رايئ انها بتخلي الانسان سوي

ومش ينظر للاخر علي انه شئ غريب او علي الاصح مش يحب كل اللي يشوفه 

يعني مطلوب علشان الولد او البنت يتعرف علي الجنس الاخر با اسلوب ظريف وسلسل وهادئ

لايضغط علي اعصاب احد 

وافضل طريقة لكدا هي الصداقة 

لذلك انا بعتبرها مفيدة جداا*


----------



## قلم حر (17 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع مهم ( خاصه في مجتمعاتنا ) و لقد رشحت أحد ألخيارات و ان كنت أرى ان جميع ألخيارات فيها شيء من ألواقعيه و ألمنطق !
فألصداقه شيء أقرب الى ألمثاليه --- نفتقده للأسف -- بدرجه معينه طبعا 0


----------



## artamisss (17 سبتمبر 2006)

* بص يا مينو هى فعلا زى ماقال  سمردلى ان خيارتك كلها مطلوبه  يعنى  اولا  بتعمل توازن نفسى للانسان انه يتعرف على عالم الجنس الاخر   بالذات للناس اللى مالهمش اخوات غير جنسهم 
بالاضافه  الى انها  فعلا زى صداقه الجنس الواحد وافضل كمان  بسسسسسسسسسس لما  يكون كل طرف فاهم حقوقه وواجباته  صح تجاه الشخص الاخر 

انا مش شايفه اى مشكله  اذا تطورت الصداقه لمشاعر حب  بس لو كانت متبادله بين الطرفين   لكن لو طرف واحد يبقى اكيد هايخسر الصديق والحب وكل شيئ 

كونها حاجه كويسه لكنها غير مقبوله اجتماعيا  هايكون فى ضحايا كتير لعدم فهم شكلا لعلاقه الصحيحه 


 ب انا احب اقول تعليق صغير لازم توضيجه  هو ان علاقه الصداقه بين الجنسسسسسسسسسسين  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالازم  تكون م عروفه عند الاهل والمجتمع  وتكون تصرفتنا  قدام الناس تصرفات اصداقاء  *


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*صداقه بحسها صعبه شويه بين شاب وبنت *
*لانى الصداقه اتنين قربين جدا لبعض ومفيش حدودو بينهم ممكن احتاجلها فى اى وقت اشوفها فى اى وقت معظم وقتنا مع بعض لما بخرج معاها لما بفرح معاها بحزن بردو معاها *

*هفترض انى ليا صديق شاب وده مستحيل للاسباب اللى قلتها *
*لو انا جه عليا وقت وارتبطت بشخص هيوافق بكده *

*مفتكرش كل ده ينفع يتعمل مع شاب *
*ممكن اصحاب *
*الاصحاب حاجه كده خفيفه علاقتنا سطحيه كلامنا مش كتير مع بعض وفى حدود وكل واحد عارف اخره *

*لكن صداقه بين شاب وبنت افتكر انها صعبه*
*انا اخترت لا تصلح اجتماعيا *


----------



## artamisss (17 سبتمبر 2006)

* وهو يزعل  ليه لو اتقدملك  واحد ايه المشكله  انتو علاقتكو  صداقه  كانك بتتعاملى مع اخوكى  بتحكيلو ويحكيلك  وانتو الاتنين  بالنسبه لبعض كل واحد شايف فى الطرف التانى وجه نظر بنى  جنسه  يعنى هو يشوف فى افكاراك وجه نظر البنات  وانتى تشوفى فى افكارة وجه  نظر الولاد  حتى كمان  علشان لو فعلا حد  اتقدملك  تكونى عارفه  تقيييميه  لان مش كل البنات  ليها اخوات  ولاد   بل بالعكس صديقك الشاب لو هو فعلا محتؤرررررررررررم  ودى من اساسيات الصداقه مع اى حد  بنت او ولد  هايكون اول مين يسعى علشان يسال عليه  يشوف ايه نظامه  وينفعك ولا لاءءءء

انا شايفه انها راحه نفسيه اولا واخيرا*


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا يا دودو*

*احنا فى مجتمع شرقى صديقك دا اللى بتحكيله امال خطيبك او جوزك ايه لزمته *
*اه وجه نظر اعرفها من اصحاب مش اصدقاء *

*لكن غير كده مينفعش*


----------



## artamisss (17 سبتمبر 2006)

* هو انتى هاتفضلى طول عمرك مخطوبه وبعدين مهما كانت  درجه الصراحه بين الخطيبين  مش هاتوصل للصراحه التامه لانه  فى اى وقت ممكن  تسيبه   ده اولا  ثانيا  حكايه جوووزك  لما تبقى تجوزى  وبعدين علاقه الصداقه  غير علاقه الزواج  غير  اى حاجه  

طب مانتى ممكن  تستغنى عن صاحبتك  وتقولى ماهى ماما صديقتى  اختى صديقتى  صح  بس  لاء الصداقه ليها طعم كده حلو فى المشاعر *


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*مش مقتنعه انى يبقالى صديق شاب اصلا يا دودو يما انا اخرى نت بعد كده اللى بيمد ايده بسيبه وامشى*

*اما عن نقطه الخطوبه لو موصلتش للصراحه التامه يبقى اى لازمه الخطوبه اصلا مدام كلو واحد هيحط قناع يتجوزو على طول*

*  ماشى ممكن يسيبها فى وقت بس على الاقل تكون صريحه وهوه هيحترم صرحتها ولو محترمهاش كانت امينه معاه للاخر *
*مش من حقه يسائل وانتى تردى وحقك انتى كمان*

*لكن مكنتش صريحه معاها وبعدين يفاجاء انى كننت مخبيه عليه حجات افتكر انها صعبه *


----------



## artamisss (17 سبتمبر 2006)

* مهممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممما كانت  علافتك بخطيبك  مش هاتحكيله كل اسرارك اكيد هاتحتفظى بجزء لنفسك وهو كمان الحال  لكن صديقك هايبقى  مستشارك زى مابيقولوا  على الاقل مشه ايبقى غيران منك  زى صاحبتك *


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*مش عارفه ممكن احتفظ بجزىء ولا لاء بس هوه وزكائه يعرف يخلنى اتكلم يا معرفش*

*غيران ايه انا اللى قربين منى مش ممكن يغيرو لانهم بجد بنات بميت راجل *


----------



## ++menooo++ (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*و هو حد قال انك ممكن يكونلك صديق ولد و مقابل الصديق الولد ده مش هيكونلك صديقات بنات خالص*
*انتى ممكن تكونى صديقه ليه و تتكلمى معاه فى مواضيع و تكلمى صحبتك فى مواضيع تانيه و لما تتخطبى انتى بتتكلمى كأنك بتعملى حاجه غلط ان ليكى صديق ولد*
*اذا كان اهلك عافريين كده و انتوا اصدقاء من زمان يبقى مفيش مشاكل هتستمر صداقتكم عادى جدا بس ممكن بعد الجواز تضعف الى حد ما لان ممكن وقتها يبقى جوزك هو صديقك و كمان هيبقى عندك مسؤوليات اهم *
*فممكن تبقى تليفونات يتطمن عليكى و كمان هو ممكن يكون اتجوز حد وقتها و تبقى صداقه اسريه و تبقى حاجه جميله*

*و على فكره انا اخترت نفس اختيار مينا هوت بعد ما عملت الموضوع لان حصلت معايا انا و مجموعه اصحابى مشكله و احنا مش عارفيين نحلها هى مش مشكله اوى بس فى المستقبل هتعتبر مشكله و هتزيد و تزيد لو متوصلناش لحل*
*هقولكم القصه بعد ما الكل يشارك*


----------



## ميريت (19 سبتمبر 2006)

انا من رائي انه بتخلي العلاقه سويه بين الطرفين
لانها بتعرف كل نوع عن النوع التاني
يعنيمن معاملتي للولاد مثلا هشوف فيهم حجات واشوف بتتعالج ازاي

ومن معاملتي معاهم بكتشف طباع معينه 
ومن معامله بنت لولد قدامي ممكن اكتسب منها خبرات من غير ما امر بيها
يعني بتخلي الواحد رزين اكتر
لانه بيتعامل مع فئات كتير من البشر
بيشوف منها الكويس والوحش


----------



## ++menooo++ (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*كلامك صحيح يا ميريت*
*ها حد هيشارك تانى يا جدعان ولا نقفله و اقولكم على قصه مسليه تنفع قبل النوووووووم*


----------



## free_adam (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*أحييك يا مينو علي الموضوع دة ...لأنه مهم فعلا و اراء الناس دايما بتختلف عليه*
*انا شايف ان الصداقة بين الجنسين بتخلي الفرد سوي نفسيا دة لو كانت طبعا قايمة علي اسس سليمة و محبة و احترام متبادل*
*لكن نظرا لطبيعة المجتمع اللي احنا عايشين فيه... فالموضوع دة يكاد يكون مستحيل بس عادة لو حصل فعلا بين ولد و بنت بيكونوا واخدين موضوع الصداقة دة كقناع للتعبير عن رغبة كلا منهم في اشاء علاقة مع الطرف الأخر لأن كل واحد فيهم بيكون جواه رغبة في التعرف علي الجنس الأخر ( حتي لو هوة مش حاسس بكدة ) و بالتالي بيكون عايز يعمل صداقة مع الطرف التاني لأنها في الحالة دي بتعتبر الحاجة الوحيدة اللي بتساعدة علي تحقيق رغبتة ( النفسية ) من الطرف الأخر *

*لو حد فهم حاجة من كلامي ييقولي لأني مش فاهم حاجة:yahoo: *


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (8 أكتوبر 2006)

انا عندى الحل وصدقونى متجرب كويس 
الصداقة بين البنت والولد كويسة وبتنفع بس فى حالة واحدة بس لما يكون الولد لية واحدة بيحبها وبتحبة والبنت كمان فى اللحظة دى فعلا هيبقوا اصدقاء


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*free_adam جاب اللى عاوز اقوله*


----------



## free_adam (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *free_adam جاب اللى عاوز اقوله*


أي خدمة يا ميرنا ....أخيرا اتفقنا في حاجة:yahoo:


----------



## artamisss (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا  حبيت ابرز الموضوع ده تانى  علشان الناتس تقراه تانى *


----------

